# New Drug



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi Peter,

Have you heard of the new drug LIF? Aparently a trial at two UK clinics is examining a new drug, LIF, which is made up of a body chemical thought to play a vital role in the "latching on" of the embryo to the surface of the womb. 

I was wondering if you'd heard anything about this and if you think it might help?

Janie


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Janie,

I have found this article on the new drug:

http://www.sundayherald.com/34919

it tells you a little of the trials that have been done.

Mel

(i will see if i can find anymore )


----------



## JanieL (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks Mel - I originally found it here:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/3027068.stm


----------

